# Shipping Puppies on Airplanes - your experiences



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

What is your opinion on shipping a puppy to their owner?


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

My girl flew at 9 weeks. In the crate for about 3 hours total. She was a bold, unflappable pup and took the whole thing in stride.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Both of ours were flown from Tulsa, OK to us, in Orlando, with no ill effects. They were 8 weeks.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Good to hear Afrofiz - thanks for responding. A breeder recently told me that it could traumatize the boy and recommended I fly out and take him back in the cabin with me. I'm considering it, but have heard positive or ok things about shipping from others who have actually done it. 

If you don't know a lot about it, it doesn't sound good. I was wondering if she knows what she's talking about... 

I thought maybe our sensitive little vizslas took it harder, but it sounds like they are mostly ok. 

Thank you also Big Rick.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Bodhi was transported from Melbourne, Australia to Kona, Hawaii when he was 10 weeks old. He was on three airplanes, quarantine in Honolulu , and a Vet check before leaving to the USA in Sidney. It was a very long day for a pup and he looked much better than most humans coming off an international flight! The airlines were very helpful and Honolulu quarantine said he was the most happiest puppy they have seen in a while. I guess he was sharing his Vizsla love with them. I also think it helps a lot to be cute. As I'm sure the airline personnel, grounds crew and everyone else that had a hand in his travels had to say hi or check Bodhi out! 

So... My opinion is that puppies can fly well and the Ag Dept. of Countries, the airlines, and Vets seem to have systems in place and rules to prevent injuries and discomfort. I have noticed no behavior issues from his long trip on an airplane and he is best dog I know when traveling in a car at 2.5 years old (he just lies in the rear seat with his seat belt on, and falls asleep within a few minutes).

Picture of Bodhi in his crate at Honolulu International Airport at 10 weeks.

http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/?p=1


----------



## MAPLEBABY (Jun 26, 2011)

Maple flew from Ottawa to Vancouver when she was 8 week & 3 days old. As I took 5 days off from the next day and wanted to make the most out of it with her, so I actually worked on the pick up day and my bf picked her up. I got so antzy all day at work wondering what's going on, probably I called bf every 5 minutes. He called on the way back to the house and said, "She smells nothing like Maple(syrup). we may have to change her name." ;D Maybe the pup got nervous over a 5 hour trip in the dark noisy cargo, she had diarrhea and was covered with it... My bf's mom, still old fashioned in terms of what products are out there for pets these days, washed her with a dish soap.. 

I heard a dog screaming for 5-6 hours from Vancouver to Cancun and felt so bad for the dog, but a lot of people that I know didn't have problems with flying a dog at all. I guess it all depends on how long the trip is and how old/confident your pup is.. My breeder usually recommends a shorter flight over a long drive home which she believes stresses young pups out even more.


----------



## leahca (Aug 2, 2011)

cooper was shipped as well---he was 9 weeks old at the time. He was fine when he arrived and ready to meet his new family...


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks all for your responses. We are going to go ahead with shipping him.


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sophie was shipped at 9 weeks last November 2nd from Kansas City to Phoenix, Arizona and it took 2 planes. She did great and never seemed to have any ill effects from it. It did take awhile for her to get to cargo cause apparently the ground crew thought she was so cute they didn't want to let her go  It has been a year and she is an amazing car traveler too - went from Arizona to Maine in June and back to Arizona end of September. Now that she is older I don't think I would fly her unless it was an emergency but at 9 weeks she did great!! Good luck!!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I flew from PDX to MCI, rented a car and picked up Rojo from his breeder. I also got a chance to meet Rojos parents. I flew back with him in on SWA he road in the cabin with me, he did super good.


----------

